# Prom



## wyogirl

So-- I got a gig as an assistant photog for a high school prom. I'm going to be running a photo booth. I have no idea what to wear. The main photog is wearing gauchos nice top and jacket. I have a lot of dresses but not a lot of dressy pants options. 

What are your tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

I thought a Gaucho was a central-American cowboy?

The main thing is comfortable shoes, but I would go for something in the trouser line, appropriately dressy to make bending over/ kneeling down, etc a little more comfortable & dignified.


----------



## Designer

wyogirl said:


> What are your tips?


Dressy, but not more so than the attendees.  Copy the main photog.  Rent something.


----------



## cherylynne1

I think business casual would be appropriate. Black is probably a safe bet. The last few weddings I've been to, the photographer "uniform" seems to be black slacks and a black button down shirt. Definitely comfortable shoes.


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, well I'll go out on a limb here and suggest something like this...

Fashion and Art Trend: Condom Dresses?!


Oh.. and.. ummm. comfortable shoes..


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well I'll go out on a limb here and suggest something like this...
> 
> Fashion and Art Trend: Condom Dresses?!
> 
> 
> Oh.. and.. ummm. comfortable shoes..


Real nice.  It's a high school prom.  She'll be naked by the time the night is over from all the hormone fed boys picking up spares just in case they do get lucky.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Somehow I don't think it's a good idea to take fashion advice from apes... 

I usually dress in a way that's appropriate for the event but comfortable. I've worn something like a V-neck knit top (maybe w/lace or ruffled edging) w/knit or stretchy slacks, so it's something I can move in but look nice enough for the event. I may dress it up w/jewelry but not long dangly necklaces or earrings so nothing ends up accidently catching on something or hanging in front of the lens!

I've usually worn black/dark colors so I blend into the background; for a photo booth that may not be necessary. I personally couldn't work in a jacket, I'd find it too restrictive, but have worn a vest especially if I wanted some extra pockets.

Do you know any parents who are chaperoning? Do they dress up much? I wouldn't think it would be necessary to dress up as much as you might for a wedding, but I don't know what's the latest for working a prom or school dance.
(And I don't think I really want to know about prom fashions! lol)

And gaucho is a Steely Dan album, geez...






And you might be out of (your) mind by the end of the prom!


----------



## table1349

vintagesnaps said:


> Somehow I don't think it's a good idea to take fashion advice from apes...
> 
> I usually dress in a way that's appropriate for the event but comfortable. I've worn something like a V-neck knit top (maybe w/lace or ruffled edging) w/knit or stretchy slacks, so it's something I can move in but look nice enough for the event. I may dress it up w/jewelry but not long dangly necklaces or earrings so nothing ends up accidently catching on something or hanging in front of the lens!
> 
> I've usually worn black/dark colors so I blend into the background; for a photo booth that may not be necessary. I personally couldn't work in a jacket, I'd find it too restrictive, but have worn a vest especially if I wanted some extra pockets.
> 
> Do you know any parents who are chaperoning? Do they dress up much? I wouldn't think it would be necessary to dress up as much as you might for a wedding, but I don't know what's the latest for working a prom or school dance.
> (And I don't think I really want to know about prom fashions! lol)
> 
> And gaucho is a Steely Dan album, geez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you might be out of (your) mind by the end of the prom!


Oh I don't know.  She sure looks like the *Gorilla my Dreams.




*Prom worthy too.


----------



## Derrel

Southwest Wyoming...probably similar to eastern Oregon...ranching country mostly. Stetson, Tony Llama, Nacona, ,Wrangler, Justin, Carhart, Mossy Oak, Copenhagen, Skoal, Ford, Chevy, Axe are the big names there...formal in the West might be different than it is on Vancouver Island...

Not sure if Tirediron is familiar with how cute gauchos are on cowgirls...AMAZING vintage 40s 50s Brown Suede leather Western Cowgirl Gaucho Pants S   It's amazing how much $600 culottes from Nordstrom look like western gaucho pants...Culottes, Gaucho Pants & Shorts for Women | Nordstrom

Only partly kidding, and partially NOT kidding here in this thread. YOU know your town/region better than any of us; while you want to look classy, you also want to fit in with the local vibe, and not look like some New York City debutante, some fish-outta-water.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well I'll go out on a limb here and suggest something like this...
> 
> Fashion and Art Trend: Condom Dresses?!
> 
> 
> Oh.. and.. ummm. comfortable shoes..
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice.  It's a high school prom.  She'll be naked by the time the night is over from all the hormone fed boys picking up spares just in case they do get lucky.
Click to expand...

Simple, she buys a couple of boxes and sells singles for $5 each.  Good business is where you find it... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

vintagesnaps said:


> Somehow I don't think it's a good idea to take fashion advice from apes...
> 
> I usually dress in a way that's appropriate for the event but comfortable. I've worn something like a V-neck knit top (maybe w/lace or ruffled edging) w/knit or stretchy slacks, so it's something I can move in but look nice enough for the event. I may dress it up w/jewelry but not long dangly necklaces or earrings so nothing ends up accidently catching on something or hanging in front of the lens!
> 
> I've usually worn black/dark colors so I blend into the background; for a photo booth that may not be necessary. I personally couldn't work in a jacket, I'd find it too restrictive, but have worn a vest especially if I wanted some extra pockets.
> 
> Do you know any parents who are chaperoning? Do they dress up much? I wouldn't think it would be necessary to dress up as much as you might for a wedding, but I don't know what's the latest for working a prom or school dance.
> (And I don't think I really want to know about prom fashions! lol)
> 
> And gaucho is a Steely Dan album, geez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you might be out of (your) mind by the end of the prom!


Pshaw.  We invented the monkey suit.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh the puns just keep getting worse and worse...  

And I didn't know culottes are back. Again. And since when are they actually being called culottes?? even though most of those don't actually look like culottes.

Now those gaucho pants are cool! I live in the boring midwest between a rock and two cities, nobody here in gauchos. Unfortunate but true. OK now I want some, they look comfortable too, the suede ones there on Etsy. Yeah, wear those!





Amanda should know better than to ask us anyway...


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> ...Not sure if Tirediron is familiar with how cute gauchos are on cowgirls...AMAZING vintage 40s 50s Brown Suede leather Western Cowgirl Gaucho Pants S   It's amazing how much $600 culottes from Nordstrom look like western gaucho pants...Culottes, Gaucho Pants & Shorts for Women | Nordstrom...


  Dude, my "fashion" consists of a (on average) once-every-five-years trip to Mark's Work Wearhouse to restock my Levis shelf.


----------



## wyogirl

I ended up wearing a maxi dress from Gap. Wow-- prom was intense. lol. Thanks guys-- for the advice and the laughs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

So who was crowned King and Queen?  Did anyone spike the punch?  Did the chaperones have to separate anyone?  Was the band good?  Details girl details!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

I have no idea what any of you are talking about but I prefer leather chaps.


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about but I prefer leather chaps.


Yippee ki-yay there Cowboy. (NSFW)  Glad to see you are dressed for prom.


----------

